# DesignJet 500 Lower Blue Lever error



## CJams (Dec 11, 2009)

So I bought a Designjet 500 from a recycler company for dirt cheap. The error code was 21:10. It was dirty and needed a new belt since the old one was shredded. So I was able to get rid of the error 21:10 prior to any maintenance, but it didnt print right because the heads were old and the service station was just plain dirty. So I gave her a full rebuild. New service station, carriage belt, and new print heads. Put her back together and turned her on. Now I get a "Lower Blue Lever" message during initialization. Well i've checked all the connections and they are fine. I've troubleshot the blue lever and the switch attached to it and its fine. Works when it's up, closes when it's down. There is nothing wrong with the blue lever at all. Any suggestions? HP is notorious for BS bugs like this. I'm going to hook up my old service station to see what happens. I wonder if the service station has an expiration date or something stupid like that.

Any help would be appreciated.

Chris


----------

